# Rechner startet nicht



## Pseudutz (12. Dezember 2003)

Argh...mein Rechner will nicht mehr so richtig

also meistens schalte ich den Rechner ein und ausser das alle Geräte anlaufen passiert nix. Der Bildschirm bleibt stumpf schwarz und kein piepen des bios ist zu vernehmen...
meistens geht der Rechner an, wenn ich an der Grafikkarte rumwackle und dabei wie wild auf Reset drücke...habe aber leider das Gefühl, dass ich mir das eindilde, da er auch schon mal startet wenn ich freundlich aufs Gehäuse klopfe.
Wenn der Rechner dann läuft gibt es null Probleme und alles läuft wunderbar und weil die GraKa einen schönen Lüfter hat merkt man schon ob sie an ist oder nicht.
Also wer ist der Schuldige ? Kann die Grafikarte das überhaupt verursachen, da das Bios ja eigentlich sofort meckert, wenn sie keine erkennt ....


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich würde auf einen Defekt am Mainboard tippen. 
Eventuell liegt irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt an einem der nicht-SMD Bauteile vor. 
Hast du über irgendwelche Kontakte die Möglichkeit mal testweise ein anderes Mainboard einzubauen ?


----------



## Pseudutz (12. Dezember 2003)

Mmh...eigentlich muss ich ja noch Gewährleistung auf das Mainboard haben und mein Computerladen ist überwiegend auch sehr nett... was heisst denn nicht smd-bauteile ? Danke !


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2003)

Auf einem Mainboard sind viele Widerstände und Kondensatoren als sogenannte SMD-Bauteile verbaut. Das heisst, sie sind kompakter und direkt auf die Platine gelötet, ohne lange Lötfüßchen und Co. Bei diesen ist also ein Wackelkontakt oder Kurzschluss meiner Meinung nach unwahrscheinlicher als bei den normal aufgelöteten Bauteilen. Das sind nicht viele, aber doch noch einige.
Also renn mal zu deinem PC laden, beschreib das Problem genau wie hier und weise sie gegebenenfalls darauf hin, doch mal testweise das Board zu tauschen und dann sehn wir weiter


----------

